# Questions about Paramedic jobs in Saudi



## parapaulieFL (May 13, 2009)

So I have been seeing a lot of job postings for recruitment to work in Saudi Arabia. I have known a couple guys who actually went over there and made decent money. I don't think I will ever go but I am interested in hearing about anyone who has been. I am curious how life is over there and if being under religious law makes being there difficult or uncomfortable. Also, is there a lot to worry about being on the wrong end of a terrorist attack just because we are westerners?


----------



## firecoins (May 13, 2009)

parapaulieFL said:


> Also, is there a lot to worry about being on the wrong end of a terrorist attack just because we are westerners?



you won't have to worry about being on the right end.

Couple of people here know alot about it.


----------



## calimedic (Jul 9, 2009)

*working in Saudi*

There is a book out called "Paramedic to the Prince" about a paramedic that spent ten years in Saudi, after 9/11 the anti western terrorism really heated up. With several compound bombing, shootings and beheading of an american Paul Johnson.

Read the book a very good read. Things have gotten safer since the new king took over in 2005. But like anywhere your taking a chance. Another book called"saudi Babylon" About a brit who was in prison there for 2 1/2 years, False charges.. America nor the Brits would help. Dont want to upset the flow of oil I guess.


----------



## falcon-18 (Jul 10, 2009)

parapaulieFL said:


> So I have been seeing a lot of job postings for recruitment to work in Saudi Arabia. I have known a couple guys who actually went over there and made decent money. I don't think I will ever go but I am interested in hearing about anyone who has been. I am curious how life is over there and if being under religious law makes being there difficult or uncomfortable. Also, is there a lot to worry about being on the wrong end of a terrorist attack just because we are westerners?



hello,

I am from Saudi Arabia. People here are good and highly respected. There is no country in the world free from the extremists. But I think that Saudi Arabia was the first country in the world in terms of safety. This is not my words, this is the view of many people who live in Saudi Arabia from abroad to meet me during them. I do not want to swell up in this matter, but as long as I respected and respects the laws of the State would be respected. And I think that in all countries, including America. 
As for how to work in Saudi Arabia, and is there a school for children. The work like any work in any other country and  It is under the laws in that country. There are schools for children and places to picnic and enjoy the best times with your family and're friends. But remember as long as you respect will be respected. 
I do not know who gives you a bad reputation about the Saudis we are people remember that we love all people. But there are those who want to distort our image abroad, I hope your ears do not listen only to those but for who do you trust. Whether about Saudi Arabia or elsewhere. Is when I hear talk bad about America ,I will say it is dirty country, of course not. But I will search about this matter and this is what we do during our service for ambulatory patients. Since we do not hear those on the patient that the sugar or low pressure, and they must examine the patient. I have many friends from different religions and from different countries and from America and Brazil and the Philippines and other ... I am sorry for going on so long, but I hope that I would be a good friend to you in this forum ..thanks every body...really I love this forum.


----------



## firecoins (Jul 10, 2009)

as falcom mentions, I am sure most of Saudia Arabia is just fine.  I am sure most of the country gets a bad wrap because of several extremists.


----------



## calimedic (Jul 11, 2009)

*Saudi Jobs*

There was a huge rise in terrorism against westerners in Saudi after 9/11 and the invasion of Iraq. Compound bombings, shootings and the kidnapping and beheading of American Paul Johnson.

That all being said. If you go with percentages it is still a safe country, you need to take precautions like anywhere else. The country is much safer now since King Abdullah came to power in 2005. It is a very different culture and an experience you will never forget. You have to weigh the risks. Your biggest risk in Saudi is not the terrorist but the average Saudi driver. The accident death rate is 25 times of that in the USA. That is one reason they need paramedics so badly.

Saudi is a chance to see and live in a culture that is thousands of years old, hisorical sites and mostly friendly people (except when they drive). I would not trade my time in Saudi for anything. 

Use common sense and caution. There are places in LA alot more dangerous than most of Saudi. Again I recommend the book "Paramedic to the Prince" a very fair and balanced view, by a medic who spent ten years there. If you go, keep an open mind.....


----------



## falcon-18 (Jul 11, 2009)

firecoins said:


> as falcom mentions, I am sure most of Saudia Arabia is just fine.  I am sure most of the country gets a bad wrap because of several extremists.



Hello, that is right. every country has a persons extremists. I hope all countries live in peace . .


----------



## falcon-18 (Jul 11, 2009)

calimedic said:


> There was a huge rise in terrorism against westerners in Saudi after 9/11 and the invasion of Iraq. Compound bombings, shootings and the kidnapping and beheading of American Paul Johnson.
> 
> That all being said. If you go with percentages it is still a safe country, you need to take precautions like anywhere else. The country is much safer now since King Abdullah came to power in 2005. It is a very different culture and an experience you will never forget. You have to weigh the risks. Your biggest risk in Saudi is not the terrorist but the average Saudi driver. The accident death rate is 25 times of that in the USA. That is one reason they need paramedics so badly.
> 
> ...







Hello.,


Hello, I want to tell you that there are also children, women and men from Saudi Arabia, also died, do you think that loving people do this to his homeland? Of course not, they are extremists. We also have experienced, do you think we are happy, when were cut the head of paul johnson? This act is forbidden by our religion Islam. See who has benefited from this work. We are not only reaping the hatred of the West. This is what our enemies want. But as I told you that every h tactful country people are extremists. IF you are  bombing of 9-11, and we suffered a lot and you have the Internet and look for the number of blasts that took place in Saudi Arabia and the numbers of dead citizens and soldiers. In terms of safety ahead of Saudi Arabia is one of the safest in the world. Yes, caution must be taken at any place if you were alone in the desert. As for the incident is true, here is a strange accidents and a huge number, I recall that on the first day of school last year there were about 167 in a one hour only. It is a significant figure here  youth driving insane speeds, and more deaths from accidents in Saudi Arabia at the age of young people. In the end I hope to get this book, and I searched for him I'm sorry, did not I find a bit lengthy and I wish to close this topic, I do not like to go into these issues a lot.


----------



## PNWMedic (Jul 14, 2009)

Yeah, I saw the ad about the job too, and honestly it kind of surprised me that they were recruiting EMT-B's to work there, I can see paramedics, but EMT-b's? And I can't say I haven't thought about it being an interesting job, but I'm already employed here in the states currently, and just don't have the time to go over there if I got a job with them. Maybe after I get my paramedic and some als experience under my belt; could be great "international" work. Looks like it could be a good opertunity for the emt or paramedic with some time on their hands. Good luck to everyone that is planning on working on the job.


----------

